# What the scriptures say about Jesus



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

*1. The Apostle Thomas called Jesus God.*

John 20:27-29: Then He [Jesus] said to Thomas, â€œReach your finger here, and look at My hands; and reach your hand here, and put it into My side. Do not be unbelieving, but believing.â€ And Thomas answered and said to Him, â€œMy Lord and my God!â€ Jesus said to him, â€œThomas, because you have seen Me, you have believed. Blessed are those who have not seen and yet have believed.â€
*
2. The Apostle Peter called Jesus God.*

2 Peter 1:1: â€œSimon Peter, a bond-servant and apostle of Jesus Christ, to those who have received a faith of the same kind as ours, by the righteousness of our God and Savior, Jesus Christâ€

*3. The Apostle Paul called Jesus God*.

Titus 2:12b-14: â€œ...we should live soberly, righteously, and godly in the present age, looking for the blessed hope and glorious appearing of our great God and Savior Jesus Christ, who gave Himself for us, that He might redeem us from every lawless deed and purify for Himself His own special people, zealous for good works.â€

*4. The Apostle John called Jesus God*.

John 1:1-3, 14: â€œIn the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.â€ See verse 14 for confirmation that this reference to the "Word" is a reference to Jesus.

*5. God the Father called Jesus God.*

Hebrews 1:8: â€œBut to the Son He [God the Father] says: â€˜Your throne, O God, is forever and ever; A scepter of righteousness is the scepter of Your Kingdom.â€™â€

*6. Isaiah the Prophet said the Messiah would be God.*

Isaiah 9:6: â€œFor unto us a Child is born, unto us a Son is given; and the government will be upon His shoulder. And His name will be called wonderful, Counselor, Mighty God, everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.â€

God the Father, in the Old Testament, is also called â€œMighty Godâ€ in Isaiah 10:21, the same title that can be ascribed to the Son of God, Jesus Christ.

*7. The Jews who crucified Jesus understood Him to be saying that He was equal with God.*

John 5:18: â€œTherefore the Jews sought all the more to kill Him, because He not only broke the Sabbath, but also said that God was His Father, making Himself equal with God.â€

John 10:33: â€œThe Jews answered Him, saying, â€œFor a good work we do not stone You, but for blasphemy, and because You, being a Man, make Yourself God.â€

*8. Jesus called Himself â€œI AMâ€, the Old Testament name for God (Exodus 3:14).*

John 8:58-59: â€œJesus said to them, â€œMost assuredly, I say to you, before Abraham was, I AM.â€ Then they took up stones to throw at Him; but Jesus hid Himself and went out of the temple, going through the midst of them, and so passed by.â€

*9. Jesus calls Himself â€œthe Alpha and Omega,â€ the title of Almighty God.
*
Revelation 22:12-13: â€œBehold, I am coming quickly, and My reward is with Me, to render to every man according to what he has done. â€œI am the Alpha and the Omega, the first and the last, the beginning and the end.â€

Revelation 1:8: â€œI am the Alpha and the Omega,â€ says the Lord God, â€œwho is and who was and who is to come, the Almighty.â€

*10. Like God (Gen. 1:1) Jesus created.*

Colossians 1:16-17: â€œFor by Him [See context. This is speaking of Jesus] all things were created that are in heaven and that are on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or dominions or principalities or powers. All things were created through Him and for Him. And He is before all things, and in Him all things consist.â€

John 1:3: â€œAll things were made through Him, and without Him nothing was made that was made.â€

Yet God says in Isaiah 44:24, â€œI am the LORD, who makes all things, who stretches out the heavens all alone, who spreads abroad the earth by Myselfâ€


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Amen!!!!!!!


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Bring out that dead horse.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

shaggydog said:


> Bring out that dead horse.


How is this beating a dead horse? All he did was provide scriptures to support his views. Can't argue with those scirptures unless one changes them.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

Im bringing out God come in the flesh ,Died ,buried ,Resurrected and through his blood we are set free
Change the scriptures to validate your beliefs but they tell the truth, which you call a dead horse


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> How is this beating a dead horse? All he did was provide scriptures to support his views. Can't argue with those scirptures unless one changes them.


How many times has this been discussed? Many!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

shaggydog said:


> How many times has this been discussed? Many!


Shaggy,

Here it the problem I have. You hang on one scripture to build your doctrine about Jesus. The OP provided several scriptures that show opposite of what you have. So, if we are going to put our pride away and be grown men and allow only scriptures to state facts, then one scripture to build a doctrine on isn't strong.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> Shaggy,
> 
> Here it the problem I have. You hang on one scripture to build your doctrine about Jesus. The OP provided several scriptures that show opposite of what you have. So, if we are going to put our pride away and be grown men and allow only scriptures to state facts, then one scripture to build a doctrine on isn't strong.


There are many more scriptures that I have quoted that are a clear indication that Jesus is the son of God and not God. I am not going to resurrect that horse. It is unpopular with most because it flies in the face of what people have been taught all their lives. Remember that the original scrolls were interpreted by man. Nobody wants to acknowledge that. Remember that the interpreted name Jehovah was written over 7,000 times in the original languages. That name was removed by most translations of the scriptures, and has added to the confusion of who was God and who was Jesus. It is also a travesty to state that the holy spirit can act of its own accord. Holy spirit is used and directed by God. I am going to cite John 14:16,17. First I will show the NJV of the translation, then the NWT version. Both say the same, but the latter is much easier to understand.

KJ version 16 And I will pray the Father, and he shall give you another Comforter (holy spirit), that he may abide with you for ever;

17 Even the Spirit of truth; whom the world cannot receive, because it seeth him not, neither knoweth him: but ye know him; for he dwelleth with you, and shall be in you.

NWT version 16â€¯And I will ask the Father and he will give you another helper to be with you forever, 17â€¯the spirit of the truth, which the world cannot receive, because it neither sees it nor knows it. You know it, because it remains with you and is in you.

Notice that both translations are telling you to pray to God and HE WILL GIVE YOU a helper (holy spirit). It cannot act on it's own. It is Jehovah's to GIVE, to help to accomplish His purposes. The Trinity is a fallacy, for there is only ONE true God, Jehovah is one Jehovah, not three in one. Jesus prayed to his Father many times, he did not pray to himself.

If you told someone that is not familiar with the bible to read it and then tell him that God, Jesus, and the holy spirit are one in the same he would laugh at you. It is only those that have been taught something all their life believe that. Just like Easter bunnies lay eggs.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Shaggy,

One last thing, please take the OP scriptures that were posted and dispute them based on the OP. If you say you like to have scriptures speak the truth, then here is a chance to let the rubber meet the road. Just take each scripture one by one and go down the list. That might help other understand your logic.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

*The scriptures speak for themselves *
God Himself left the comforts and glory of Heaven so that YOU could be saved and enjoy eternal life with Him. This means that it was God who endured the scourgings, the mocking, the spitting, the punches, the lies, the trials, and the agonies of the crucifixion. He came Himself to save you.

*Acts 20:28 says, â€œGodâ€¦purchased [the church] with His own blood.â€*

*Romans 5:8 says, â€œGod [not an angel, or some man] demonstrated His own love towards us, in that while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us.â€*

He absorbed the holy wrath of God towards your sin, so that you could be forgiven. He rose from the grave three days later and today Heâ€™s offering all of humanity the free gift of everlasting life and the forgiveness of sins to all who will place their faith in Him.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Pure "GRACE".. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Amen. Great Scriptures. Thank you sir.


----------

